# Washington threshing bee, August 3-6, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Aug 3-6 Lynden WA
Puget Sound Antique Tractor &
Machinery Assoc. Threshing Bee
Berthusen Park
Call 360-354-3462 or 360-366-5548


----------

